# Hoosier Horse Camp (formaly known as Monk's Mule and Horse Camp)



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi everyone  I just wanted to let everyone know that Monk's Mule and Horse Camp has opened up again with more spots for riders not leasing a spot there. The campground is also now called Hoosier Horse Camp. I just stayed there for a couple of days this past weekend and the place has really improved. It's been about 4 years since I last visited Monk's due to the fact that all the spots were being leased and there were no spots open to other campers. They have put in several sites with water and electric hook up. My stay there was amazing and I didn't have a single problem there whatsoever. The owners are very friendly and helpful. For those who haven't stayed there before I highly recommend it. For me it was one of the best campgrounds I have stayed at and is located near some very nice trails. Below is the link for their website. Check it out and happy trails everyone! 

Home Page


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll have to check it out this summer! If you only stay a few nights, do you just tie to the hitching rail, or do you have to rent a stall?


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

When I stayed there they didn't have our hitching post built yet since they just started building them but they gave us the offer of a hitching post or stall. We kept ours in the stalls there since it was cheap ($7.50 a stall) and I sleep better at night knowing my horse is in a stall and won't try to get loose and sneak off in the middle of the night. When I left they had the poles for the hitching post put in and were starting on putting cross beam on them. There were other campers who came in a day later than us and the owner finished putting together the hitching post for them so they could tie their horses up. He mentioned that they plan on putting a roof on top of the hitching post to give the horse's a little shelter. I don't know how soon that will be accomplished but to me it seemed like they plan on getting this place all settled and remodeled very soon. They also mentioned building more stalls I think but I'm not 100% sure. 

I would definitely check this place out. As of right now there is no gravel or anything down at the sites to park the trailer on and I'm not sure if he is planning on putting stuff down or not. I'm sure he is though so that trailers don't get stuck in the mud after a good rain shower and won't ruin the ground around the camp sites. We had no trouble with our trailer and it was all grass and no mud at all.

If you have any more questions just let me know


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update and the link! DH and I will definitely check it out. 

Nancy


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My farrier is going to be their camp farrier, we might have to go up a ride with them a time or two this summer. It's been a few years since I was there because of the bridle tag thing. We usually buy annual state tags because that's what we need for Deem & Brown Co. which is where we usually go. Then if you want to ride at Midwest, Henryville or there you need national tags. Since I'm a tightwad I hate having to buy both (I know, shame on me.).


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I just got back from camping at the campground again and they have gotten a lot done since I was there about a month ago. All 14 sites have hitching posts and they are currently building new picnic tables for all the sites. The area around the hitching post is crushed lime stone I believe so it makes cleaning the site easy and drains very well after a good rain shower. Each site a a new fire pit ring and there is a new exit way for those parked in the non leasing sites. The owners are very accommodating and willing to help any way they can. Please spread the word about this place


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> My farrier is going to be their camp farrier, we might have to go up a ride with them a time or two this summer. It's been a few years since I was there because of the bridle tag thing. We usually buy annual state tags because that's what we need for Deem & Brown Co. which is where we usually go. Then if you want to ride at Midwest, Henryville or there you need national tags. Since I'm a tightwad I hate having to buy both (I know, shame on me.).



I completely understand about the whole bridle tag thing. I don't like it myself and I have ridden at the Hoosier campground several times and we were only stopped once by the state park people to have our tags checked and that was three years ago. Since then we haven't been checked for our tags. I wish the tags for Brown County and Deem Lake worked for these as well.


----------



## John and Holly (May 27, 2014)

Hoosier Horse Camp is hands down the best campground we have stayed at. Showers are spotless, campsites are easy to get in and out of and if you don't want to tie your horse Tim will get you panels or even provide a stall. During our recent stay we were able to use the new covered hitching rail that also doubles for a picnic area when it rains... The trails are a short ride from camp and are very well maintained. The price of the bridal tags helps pay for maintining the trails. This includes moving the fallen tree's and placing gravel where it is needed, so $5 a day or $35 a year is not bad


----------



## JCM (May 8, 2015)

Could someone tell me about the trails around Hoosier Camp Ground. Can you gate on most of them? Are they similar to the ones around Midwest?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

The trails there are really well kept. Most of the trails have very few muddy patches. On certain trails such as Trail #2 it is very flat and perfect for gaiting. There are some hills but they are not very steep and those that are are made into a switchback. Most of the trails are flat and we gait on them all the time. I've only been to Midwest once about 5 years ago and can't quite recall what the trails there were like. But yes the Hoosier Campground has a lot of trails in which you can gait on. Hope this helps


----------



## JCM (May 8, 2015)

Cloudlover said:


> The trails there are really well kept. Most of the trails have very few muddy patches. On certain trails such as Trail #2 it is very flat and perfect for gaiting. There are some hills but they are not very steep and those that are are made into a switchback. Most of the trails are flat and we gait on them all the time. I've only been to Midwest once about 5 years ago and can't quite recall what the trails there were like. But yes the Hoosier Campground has a lot of trails in which you can gait on. Hope this helps


Thank you for the response. That is a great help. Going to give it a try in October.


----------



## JCM (May 8, 2015)

Just got back from a long weekend at Hoosier Horse Camp. Kevin was friendly and did all he could to make our trip the best. The camp was spotless, great breakfasts at the restaurant, and the trails were the best I have ever ridden. I can't wait to go back. 

I would recommend that everyone make a trip to Hoosier Horse Camp.


----------

